# nouveau et besoin d'aide sur un Power Macintosh 9600/300....



## marco81 (24 Février 2007)

Bonjour @ tous et toutes,

Je ne sait pas si le post est bien placé sur le forum (mes excuses auprès des modérateurs si tel est le cas...).

Voila mon soucis :

Je viens de récupérer un Power Macintosh 9600/300 (UC uniquement), mais malgré mes recherches sur la toile, je n'arrive pas trouver le manuel en ligne, au moins pour savoir ou brancher l'écran, la souris et le clavier que je n'ai pas, et afin de vérifier s'il démarre ...
Concernant ces trois périphériques, peux-on les remplacer par des périphériques PC moyennant un adaptateur, car je doute de pouvoir trouver tout cela pour ce style de MAC a l'heure actuelle... 

Merci par avance pour vos suggestions sur mon soucis....

@ bientôt,

marco81.

P.S. : Ce n'est pas le seul MAC a ma disposition, j'ai la chance d'avoir un MAC + complet (avec disquettes externes, HDD de 20 Mo et imprimante) en parfait état de marche, je suis d'ailleurs en train d'y remettre le MAC OS contemporain de son époque...


----------



## jlucas (24 Février 2007)

il te suffit de rajouter une carte PCI avec sorties USB et une autre avec des sorties FireWire.


----------



## jlucas (24 Février 2007)

pour l'&#233;cran il te faut un adaptateur, si celui-ci est PC, car le branchement derri&#232;re UC est diff&#233;rent pour les &#233;crans Mac. L'id&#233;ale est de trouver une carte graphique PCI d'occase !


----------



## jlucas (24 Février 2007)

Je pense avoir un adaptateur, si tu le d&#233;sir je te l'envoie par la poste.


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2007)

Oui tu peux te trouver une Radéon ou une Voodoo 5400 ou 5500. Ca marchera bien et tu auras une sortie VGA.

Je peux même te donner un lien intéressant :

RADEON 7000 MAC EDITION. Carte neuve en boite avec 32 Mo de VRAM et garantie de un an.

Franchement à 49$ (ça te fera pas plus en euros avec la TVA et la douane), même avec un peu de port, c'est pas trop cher.


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2007)

Le probl&#232;me va survenir au moment du boot s'il y a un syst&#232;me ant&#233;rieur au 9.1 install&#233; dessus : il ne reconnaitra pas la carte pci-usb...
Et pour installer _"USB Adapter Card 1.4.1" _il faudra un clavier et une souris adb (apparus juste apr&#232;s le mac plus - dommage).

Enfin... Bon courage


----------



## palou (25 Février 2007)

marco81 a dit:


> Bonjour @ tous et toutes,
> 
> Je ne sait pas si le post est bien placé sur le forum (mes excuses auprès des modérateurs si tel est le cas...).
> 
> ...



Salut et benvenuti
J'ai un clavier et une souris et les documents pour PPC 9600. Si ça t'intéresse je donne (sauf le port mais je suis dans l'Aveyron) Le clavier c'est du port ADB tu peux adapter un clavier PC (ps2) il suffit de sectionner les "picots" le deuxième et le quatriéme (tu concerves les deux inférieurs et celui du milieu) avec une petite pince coupante (astuce Avosmac) l'écran il faut un adaptateur VGA-SVGA (ou un vieil écran Mac j'ai aussi) Une bonne bécane qui fonctionne jusqu'à OS 9,1. Voilà, j'espère avoir répondu.


----------

